# tadpole growth



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a leuc. tad with some sort of lump on its under belly. It is kindof clear, but is definently something. I am wondering if it is a parasite???
All the other leuc tads dont have it just the one.


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

A picture would help in the diagnosis.


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Maybe a bubble?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

^I thought the same thing when I read the description of the tad.


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

yes its just like a bubble. I should have a pic up tomorrow.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

doubt the tad will wait till tomarrow?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I've seen this with a few of my tads and it usually (say about 70% of the time) resolves itself.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah, sounds like a bubble. Sometimes it resolves itself, sometimes you find the tad floating belly up. Not to hijack the thread, but does anyone know what causes these? And is there anything that can be done to correct them?

-Josh


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Probably an improper diet.

Or it can happen if they were fed incorrectly by not mixing the food in water before being given.

Some tads (very few) must feed from and are adapted to the surface.

Those that are bottom/detris feeders when given dry/powdered formulas, they cannot just be sprinkled on the surface and left for the tads.


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

the bubble is still there. and no the food is sunken everytime I feed. And as for improper diet. The adults get melagnoster fruitflies and they are supplemented with dendrocare and repcal. As for treats they get termites for two feedings every month.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

stchupa said:


> Probably an improper diet.
> 
> Or it can happen if they were fed incorrectly by not mixing the food in water before being given.
> 
> ...


Bummer...I've been feeding my tads "incorrectly" for the last few years. :roll: 
Might I ask what kind of fish food will float indefinatly?


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

Okay here is what I have had very good results with over this past year. I use the tadpole bites and the spirulina bites. The spirulina bites are actually three times the size of the tad bites and you can find them in petshops and petsmart. Since I have switched to these and seen a bit quicker growth rate. 

Here is the pic of the spirulina food.










My tads love this stuff.


----------

